# London Olympics



## chrishydro (Jul 27, 2012)

Thought would start a thread for the Olympics, watching the opening now, so far fantastic. 


Best of luck to all of your favorites!


----------



## chrishydro (Jul 27, 2012)

I think at some point Paul M is going to do a set, great shit here.


----------



## chrishydro (Jul 28, 2012)

Watching the bike riding road race now. What will be your favorite event?


----------



## BA142 (Jul 28, 2012)

My favorite event will be in 2016 when they bring golf back


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 28, 2012)

Fuck yea, they rock..


----------



## halfloaf (Jul 29, 2012)

Fukin lot o shite was at work last evening caught some fukin shite on the tv duno what it was think they just made the shit up or somthing but enyho.

The pich looked like a 5 aside pich with goals at each end a bunch of women and a ball they were throwing the ball around why is that how women play 5 aside what pish we gona have today hide and seek lol.

I also watched team GB play in the football typical english pish they play god save the queen as the brittish anthem FAIL it is rule britania the backwards cunts then it takes them all of 15 mins to call the football team england how racest are they aloud to be no wonder we the Scots wanted nothing to do with there football team.

If you get the chance whatch when god save the slag is playing look out for giggs and bellamy they are ashamed to be there and do not sing?


----------



## Badmf (Jul 29, 2012)

To see the team HGH/PED competition.


----------



## Geronimo420 (Jul 29, 2012)

someone drank my pee test


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 29, 2012)

women's beach volleyball.. got tickets..



chrishydro said:


> Watching the bike riding road race now. What will be your favorite event?


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 29, 2012)

everything is great in the olympics lets go USA


----------



## welshsmoker (Jul 30, 2012)

halfloaf said:


> Fukin lot o shite was at work last evening caught some fukin shite on the tv duno what it was think they just made the shit up or somthing but enyho.
> 
> The pich looked like a 5 aside pich with goals at each end a bunch of women and a ball they were throwing the ball around why is that how women play 5 aside what pish we gona have today hide and seek lol.
> 
> ...


only the english sang. anyway the welsh boys are scoring.


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 1, 2012)

lets give it up to Phelps for being the best Olympian ever


----------



## welsh stoner (Aug 2, 2012)

Phelps is class fair play,what a swimmer!


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 2, 2012)

he is a great swimmer living the life who is retiring after this and going to live like a boss


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 2, 2012)

Phelps the bong hit multi gold medalist..


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 2, 2012)

yea that dawg


----------



## cannabutt (Aug 2, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Mec8GZkEpD4]http://youtu.be/Mec8GZkEpD4[/video]

La la la, ah ah


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 3, 2012)

phelps is the man


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 4, 2012)

men's lightweight double scull - the seat fell off (sure it did)

"you can not be serious"


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

love the Olympics though it's been great so far this year apart from the blatant cheating, does my head in. 

It's like having another World Cup and Wimbledon all over again - wonderful. And we have females Boxing this year just watched the North Korean lose against the Russian lady, it was a good scrap


----------



## MysticMorris (Aug 5, 2012)

Well you can see the seat broken, and they didnt win gold in the end. Gold for Andy Murray!!!!!!! yassssss


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

i'm happy Murray won, sometimes i think i am scottish. But the entire corruption in sports thing has really really disillusioned me. I can't help but think Djokovic let him win the semi final, they're best friends for gods sake. he was best man at his wedding. come on guys.

let's get a RIU footie team together. Indoors vs Outdoors growers, LEDs vs Ballast growers. I'm a goalkeeper, great


----------



## MysticMorris (Aug 5, 2012)

Me and my mum were just talking about that actually. I'd like to think that sort of thing doesnt happen, sportsman integrity and all that. But it is a possibility for sure. Glad you were rooting for Andy, I really feel he deserved some success.


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

MysticMorris said:


> Well you can see the seat broken, and they didnt win gold in the end. Gold for Andy Murray!!!!!!! yassssss


I know ridiculous. A twenty thousand pounds (cash) small boat in the Olympics Regatta. Please! fucking seat fell off, I know better


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

MysticMorris said:


> Me and my mum were just talking about that actually. I'd like to think that sort of thing doesnt happen, sportsman integrity and all that. But it is a possibility for sure. Glad you were rooting for Andy, I really feel he deserved some success.


Yea man, integrity in sports is crucial. I need to know who is the best so I can challenge her/him, in a sportsman way, not being a prick. Athletic progression, we would have ran the mile a lot quicker if there wasn't so much politics and cheating. Some black man in unknown Africa obviously would smash it.

Aye Andy deserved the win, not a very elegant tennis player, but he's a bit grumpy and I like that.


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

MysticMorris said:


> Me and my mum were just talking about that actually. I'd like to think that sort of thing doesnt happen, sportsman integrity and all that. But it is a possibility for sure. Glad you were rooting for Andy, I really feel he deserved some success.


of course it happens MysticMorris. An old school friend is a sports investigator mainly soccer, he said I'd be horrified if I knew how rife it is. I know this dude he's a blood brother, he couldn't be specific, but allowed me to know things ain't right.


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 5, 2012)

thats crazy that happened i was wtching it couldn't believe it


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> thats crazy that happened i was wtching it couldn't believe it


bro and then he gets handed a screwdriver for a quick few minutes to 'fix the seat'. I feel insulted


----------



## kirob1415 (Aug 5, 2012)

..................


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> thats crazy that happened i was wtching it couldn't believe it



fuck it, I complained to the GB rowing society yesterday.


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

kirob1415 said:


> View attachment 2282750 ..................


LOL, yes brother. I used to be a competition swimmer and wish I had had two tokes before I competed, the nerves. In fact I think they hit it before they swim these days that's why they walk out wearing dark goggles, red eyes


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

lightweight female boxing is on right now, glad it's been included in these Olympics, I need women to do more fighting in and out of the ring.


GB woman just smashed up the American.

Natasha something she's called, good in the ring, What


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

Holy moly Andy Murray is straight back out for a mixed doubles match final. he's a machine like that wiggins cyclist, gotto watch these Brits bro they're sneaky and they do it clean.


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

Back to the one minute mile, Spanish Chronics were detailing a long time ago that Inca messenger the Chasqui was running a minute mile very quickly.






Chasqui


----------



## MysticMorris (Aug 5, 2012)

After the cricket revelations of recent years I assumed corruption must spread much further. And football, well I whince when I see players diving to the ground and rolling around like little girls. If they cheat at that very basic level and get away with it, then nothing suprises me.

I used to swim in school, and did lots of athletics - and WOW, the nerves you feel before a swim are by far the most intense of the lot. It might be something about the acoustics in the venues and the fact you have to dive into water. But man, I could have used a toke aswell!


----------



## MysticMorris (Aug 5, 2012)

hehe, look at this, paper cut out Wiggins sideburns.


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

MysticMorris said:


> After the cricket revelations of recent years I assumed corruption must spread much further. And football, well I whince when I see players diving to the ground and rolling around like little girls. If they cheat at that very basic level and get away with it, then nothing suprises me.
> 
> I used to swim in school, and did lots of athletics - and WOW, the nerves you feel before a swim are by far the most intense of the lot. It might be something about the acoustics in the venues and the fact you have to dive into water. But man, I could have used a toke aswell!



Right on MysticMorris. we kind of get swept along with the entire race, don't you think. One is there, no choice, going to swim. Horrible coming last. Feel that with me Morris. I was thrown in to compete at a young age I was, gosh, can not even remember 9 or 10 racing 14 year olds. Destroyed my competition confidence.

The 15 year old Chinese girl Ye i believe her name is who swims form China is a natural talent, straight off the cuff. Bad form USA coaches for throwing her a feel angry/bad ball. She really did swim that fast. like it or not

even if it turns out she did cheat, her legs and arms body and soul really did move that fast.


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

drugs in sports happens. Need to be first. The Must. Must do well. Again, it is a must. Athletes know they will be caught but for that One Moment in Time - I have won.


fuck the gold, it is about that, But more than anything To Feel that win


----------



## MysticMorris (Aug 5, 2012)

MrFrance said:


> Right on MysticMorris. we kind of get swept along with the entire race, don't you think. One is there, no choice, going to swim. Horrible coming last. Feel that with me Morris. I was thrown in to compete at a young age I was, gosh, can not even remember 9 or 10 racing 14 year olds. Destroyed my competition confidence.
> 
> The 15 year old Chinese girl Ye i believe her name is who swims form China is a natural talent, straight off the cuff. Bad form USA coaches for throwing her a feel angry/bad ball. She really did swim that fast. like it or not


That is certainly quite young to start competing, I'm not sure If I would have couped at that age. Lol, I also HAD to wear tiny speedos, so that was kind of embarrasing aswell. Comming last is very harsh indeed, I ultimatley lost confidence in swimming too. I used to be relieved if I came 2nd last hehe.

That chinese swimmer was totally awesome, clearly a talent that we can look forward to seeing in another 4 years. Not to take anything away from the USA, because they really do have some epic swimmers and deserved to scoop up as many medals as they did.


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

MysticMorris said:


> That is certainly quite young to start competing, I'm not sure If I would have couped at that age. Lol, I also HAD to wear tiny speedos, so that was kind of embarrasing aswell. Comming last is very harsh indeed, I ultimatley lost confidence in swimming too. I used to be relieved if I came 2nd last hehe.
> 
> That chinese swimmer was totally awesome, clearly a talent that we can look forward to seeing in another 4 years. Not to take anything away from the USA, because they really do have some epic swimmers and deserved to scoop up as many medals as they did.


Certainly. when I read on sport forums that Phelps has won this and that and still say he isn,t the greatest Olympian ever - that's just hate. Butterfly's in one stomach, pretending one can do this then the cold water. Goggles slightly slide upon impact. I'd love to be in the same room as him yet alone meet him. 

Even his team mates dragged down on him, whatever they needed. Michale Phelps. OLYMPIC CHAMPION.


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

hope the press and journals do not follow him around now. he's going to put on weight and roll a bong. The press will try to destroy him like Thorpe when he went to Brazil.


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

Michale Phelps GREATEST OLYMPIAN ever, and we were alive to witness. sofa surfers, stand for a minute.


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

Least, surely, Mo Farah could have done was mime the British national anthem. He's from Somalia. Britain is has never been the Roman Empire, Germanic tribes fought, kept them away to think again. Mo fuck off and run for Somalia if you don make a pont of not singing for your country.

If it was was other way around, the Somalians would have killed us! It is the Chinese who are spreading, peacefully, via commerce, oldest trick in the book.


And good, the Chinese appear to come in peace. If they bring better know how and no disease, they can sit at my table anyday. If they sneak a sly. They cheat.


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 5, 2012)

there will be no other olympian like michael phelps for years to come esp one that rips bong as well as him


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 11, 2012)

Mexico about to get walloped by Brazil 4 - 0


----------



## tightbond II (Aug 12, 2012)

this is funny


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 12, 2012)

MrFrance said:


> Mexico about to get walloped by Brazil 4 - 0


 ahh, so much for that theory mr france.. i really expected brazil to walk away with it as well, but well, shit didn't go down like that.. props to mexico and their gold...

and least we forget the us womens squad and the series they had...


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 13, 2012)

The Olympics are over! Hooray!


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 13, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> The Olympics are over! Hooray!


 the maybe over but they are still playing high lights on a few channels.. probably will for the rest of this week or so...

idk, i got into them some what this year.. i know they're silly and all, but there was nothing else to really watch on tele, and it gets me in a rather patriotic mood, something i don't find myself in very often tbh..


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 13, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> the maybe over but they are still playing high lights on a few channels.. probably will for the rest of this week or so...
> 
> idk, i got into them some what this year.. i know they're silly and all, but there was nothing else to really watch on tele, and it gets me in a rather patriotic mood, something i don't find myself in very often tbh..


I hear ya. I'm the same way with the Olympics... Sometimes I get into them and other times I just don't care.

This time around I just didn't care.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 13, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> I hear ya. I'm the same way with the Olympics... Sometimes I get into them and other times I just don't care.
> 
> This time around I just didn't care.


 i get like that with a lot of sports tbh... i'm definitely not a sports fan at all, other then motor racing that is.. i used to say the only thing i hate more than football is a football fan, lol..
some of the sports are kinda silly as well imo.. fucking hand ball is an olympic sport?? really, wtf do you know that got a ride to such and such college on a handball scholarship?? lol, me either, but anyhoo's, i guess someone plays it.. some of the games are rather slow and boring to watch on tv as well imo, no real ohh and ahh moments if you know what i mean..

i got into watching the us women's team early on this time around though and kind of got into it.. the game against canada was amazing.. us was behind the whole game only to win in 30 seconds left of added time.. a real nail biter..
then the game against japan for the gold was pretty good as well.. we went up early and held the lead the whole game, but japan had some chances that still made it a good game..


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 13, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i get like that with a lot of sports tbh... i'm definitely not a sports fan at all, other then motor racing that is.. i used to say the only thing i hate more than football is a football fan, lol..
> some of the sports are kinda silly as well imo.. fucking hand ball is an olympic sport?? really, wtf do you know that got a ride to such and such college on a handball scholarship?? lol, me either, but anyhoo's, i guess someone plays it.. some of the games are rather slow and boring to watch on tv as well imo, no real ohh and ahh moments if you know what i mean..
> 
> i got into watching the us women's team early on this time around though and kind of got into it.. the game against canada was amazing.. us was behind the whole game only to win in 30 seconds left of added time.. a real nail biter..
> then the game against japan for the gold was pretty good as well.. we went up early and held the lead the whole game, but japan had some chances that still made it a good game..


I find that for sports that you're not necessarily "in to" it takes a certain situation or series of events to suck the average sports fan in. IE: witnessing something early on and continuing to follow it even though you don;t know why. Getting insomnia and somehow always seeing the water polo at 2am every damn night even when your not planing it! etc etc. Stuff like that. 

I know at the start of the last winter Olympics I got tanked and had a 3 day hangover. It just so happens I laid around for 3 days just drinking water, smoking up and generally recovering. Well As it worked out I ended up watching curling or some shit for hours on end for those 3 days. needless to say I was heavily into the Olympics that year and followed it through to the end!

This year I turned on the opening ceremony and didnt "get it". I laughed at how cheesy it was, turned it off and never came back.

^^^^Whoa, That all seems too complicated now. maybe this doesn't make sense. Where's my pipe?


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 13, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> I find that for sports that you're not necessarily "in to" it takes a certain situation or series of events to suck the average sports fan in. IE: witnessing something early on and continuing to follow it even though you don;t know why. Getting insomnia and somehow always seeing the water polo at 2am every damn night even when your not planing it! etc etc. Stuff like that.
> 
> I know at the start of the last winter Olympics I got tanked and had a 3 day hangover. It just so happens I laid around for 3 days just drinking water, smoking up and generally recovering. Well As it worked out I ended up watching curling or some shit for hours on end for those 3 days. needless to say I was heavily into the Olympics that year and followed it through to the end!
> 
> ...


 nah, it made perfect sense to me amaximus... i never watch soccer or football or w/e you want to call it, but knew that the us womens team was a favorite to win the gold, and some how got sucked into for the whole series for the most part..

and lol, i used to do heroin years ago, and the year after my gf and i broke up i was super depressed come xmas time, so of course i was using heavily.. i would do some dope, nod out and fall asleep while watching a christmas story.. i would wake back up and it would be almost at the same exact point in the movie when i fell asleep.. i did this about 4 or 5 times over the 24 hours the movie was on...


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 13, 2012)

There's still the bionic Olympics guys... lolz


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 14, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> nah, it made perfect sense to me amaximus... i never watch soccer or football or w/e you want to call it, but knew that the us womens team was a favorite to win the gold, and some how got sucked into for the whole series for the most part..
> 
> and lol, i used to do heroin years ago, and the year after my gf and i broke up i was super depressed come xmas time, so of course i was using heavily.. i would do some dope, nod out and fall asleep while watching a christmas story.. i would wake back up and it would be almost at the same exact point in the movie when i fell asleep.. i did this about 4 or 5 times over the 24 hours the movie was on...


You'll shoot your eye out kid! I love that fucking movie! haha. TBS baby, 24 hours of a christmas story! (Been there, Done that!)

Shit, I just did that with something recently and it blew my mind... What was it? Ulm... oh yeah Idiocracy...

I woke up the other night and had it on the dvr... started watching it and passed out. Woke up later that night and it was literally within minutes of the last part I remember seeing. I decided to turn the TV off and goto bed. First lets stop the movie. Press Stop. Nothing. Press Stop. Nothing. WTF. Turns out the dvr played the movie through and stopped and put on the last channel that was on. Which was IFC. Guess what was on? Idiocracy at the same moment I turned it off! Fucker had me bugging out.


So... When are the special Olympics, _Those _are the goods ones!


----------

